
Major outage in Steam gaming platform - xtracto
https://twitter.com/SteamStatus/status/1178038704511864833
======
gchamonlive
I was really puzzled because of this. I have a pihole dns server that today
decided not to work too well, so I reconfigured my whole setup and got
internet again. Couple of hours later, steam decided not to work and I though
to myself "here we go again..."

Took me a while to find out that steam was actually down

------
XCSme
Discord was also down a few hours ago, probably related.
[https://status.discordapp.com/incidents/gtvzqy8b2plz](https://status.discordapp.com/incidents/gtvzqy8b2plz)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Why do you think there's a connection?

~~~
XCSme
Two big platforms going down one after another. If it's a DDOS attack, then
maybe they targeted Discord and then Steam.

------
74B5
Even their page
[https://www.valvesoftware.com/](https://www.valvesoftware.com/) is down. I'm
not a web developer but doesn't that smell like bad architecture?

------
gchamonlive
It's back up

~~~
XCSme
Store is up, still can't login to Steam client. Interesting that they first
fixed the Store. It was either easier to fix or it made more sense
financially.

~~~
gchamonlive
Just if you can login to the store but not to the app

------
XCSme
Never seen Steam down this bad. Everything is down, can't even see the online
store: [https://store.steampowered.com](https://store.steampowered.com) ,
they're gonna lose a lot of money and maybe some market to other platforms.
Sabotage?

~~~
gchamonlive
The timing doesn't fit. Not a holiday sale up, just a THQ Nordic sale, if I
remember right, and a small bunch of games... if someone wanted valve to
bleed, they would have timed the attack better.

I believe this to be just a technical mishap. Steam store was responding with
an error, now it just times out, meaning they took down the load balancer and
cdn for the site to prevent collateral DDOS (when people keep refreshing the
page to see if the service is up again)

~~~
XCSme
Probably during a sale the techinicians would be a lot more prepared for a
possible downtime and ready to fix it, now it could be more of a surprise? But
yeah, could also just be someone clicking the wrong button.

